# Shed Plans for Goats/Sheep/Pigs



## Drk_wlf (Aug 22, 2010)

Well me and my husband were planning on building one big barn with separate areas for the males and females both for the pigs and the sheep/goats, plus an area where I could trim the the hooves of the sheep/goats and milk the goats and shear the sheep. We had the plans all set and we had agreed upon where on our land were going to build it. So my husband went down to the town office to get a building permit and they said that to get a permit to build a barn there had to already be a house on the property.... which there isn't. (Stupid town and their stupid zoning guild lines ) 

So... if we build structures under 96sq.ft. we don't need a permit . Does anyone have any good plans for small structures? We have to build one for our sow pig, one for our boar pig, then one for the female sheep/goats and one for the male sheep/goats. Plus I want to build a fifth for milking/shearing/ and a place to quarantine any sick animals. We only have 2 male goats, 1 male sheep, and 2 female sheep right now, but we plan on getting at least a couple female alpine goats for milk. My husbands original plan was to build 4x4 sheds, but I told him that would be to small. 

Anyone have some creative ideas? or plans?


----------



## TigerLilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry I don't have any ideas, but I am waiting anxiously to see what others come up with!


----------



## patandchickens (Aug 22, 2010)

If you want to keep them small, an argument can be made for making at least some of the shelters moveable i.e. on skids rather than posts. 

There are a couple places online with a wide range of livestock housing plans/blueprints -- the Canada Plan Service comes to mind, I believe it is at www.cps.gov.on.ca IIRC, also there are some from the agricultural extension service at a couple of big midwestern and plains-state universities that I am blanking on exactly at the moment -- try googling til you find 'em. Google 'livestock housing plans', perhaps with more specific identifiers as well e.g. 'portable pig shelter'

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## Calliopia (Aug 23, 2010)

My goat barn is 10 x 18 which is just twice the size of what you are allowed. We have the front 10 x 9 section for open sleeping quarters and the back is divided into 2 kidding stalls.  We haven't managed it yet but we're going to put in small goat doors off of each kidding stall out to small runs of cattle panels so the kids can have unimpeded outdoor access until they are ready to join in the big guys. 


My milking/storage barn is 8x8 as is my chicken coop.  When you walk in the milk shed, I have my milk stand on the right side of the building up against the wall and I have the rest of the walls covered in shelving for storing garden and goat stuff.    The milk shed is about 15ft off of an entrance to the goat pen so we don't have to walk far. 

I have noticed though that when somebody is playing queen bee nobody is allowed in the shelter barn so we're building a run in along side of it for when she's in bitch mode so everybody else can get out of the rain.   They all decided that the run in across the goat yard is unacceptable as they are supposed to be together at night even if it means standing in the rain bellowing at me because the queen won't let them in instead of walking a mere 100ft away. 


Hope this helps.


----------



## glenolam (Aug 23, 2010)

We've built two 8x12 barn/sheds - one for the goats and one for the chickens.  We don't have any height restrictions, so the chicken house is about 10-12' high in the center.  Both are single-rooms; I really wanted to break the goat barn into separate stalls, but there really isn't any room to do so.  However, it is very possible to put a divider in the goat barn, if need be, so you could keep that as an option during kidding season.  

The goat barn has a roof that angles towards the back, so rain falls away from the door.  We've also put a temporary tarp off the front, so they can also sit outside the barn when it rains instead of everyone being inside at the same time.  When we constructed the roof, we cut two rectangles out of the plywood and used clear wavy-type roofing so it was as if they had skylights inside.

Good luck!


----------



## Drk_wlf (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas! I completely forgot about the kidding stalls :/ although we did have them drawn in on our original barn plans.


----------

